# Surf fishing lure advice



## PittsburghBass (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm going to Destin in the middle of October for a week and I plan on doing some fishing from the beach. Last time I was there I caught a bunch of Ladyfish with a gold Johnson spoon, but I'm looking to expand my lure arsenal this time. Which solf plastics work well in the surf for other species?


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

head knocker rig with cut mullet or live shrimp.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

can you describe a head knocker rig for me? sounds usefui


----------



## PittsburghBass (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Any thoughts on soft plastic lures that are productive in the surf? I've heard good things about the DOA CAL Shad Tails. Anyone use them?


----------



## rshoemaker04 (Jun 4, 2013)

Came across your post, sorry it doesn't appear you have had much luck getting answers. I have had sucess in the past with using spinner baits (like a mepps) and also kast master spinner baits. Seem to do the trick ok. I recently have seen lots of poeple talking about these "Unfair" lures and they seem to like them. I have not used any soft plastics while fishing in the surf but have seen others have some luck with them. I'm going to take some "Unfair" lures down to Santa Rosa beach in a couple weeks and hoping to have some luck with them. I think it almost is placement of the lure vs. the lure itself. I have been reading up on "reading the surf" and am hoping it makes a big difference this year.


----------



## PittsburghBass (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply rshoemaker. Yeah I actually bought one of the Unfair Rip-N-Slash baits the other day... I'm excited to give it a try in the surf. Othwise I do plan to use the Johnson spoons and Kastmasters for sure. Once I get to Destin I'm going to pick up a Gotcha Plug and a bubble rig. Never used the bubble rig before but it looks pretty cool. I've always wanted to catch a Spanish mackerel so that will be a goal of mine for the week!


----------



## amdoch (Feb 5, 2014)

You will definitely enjoy using a bubble rig in the surf if its nice and calm! You can get some serious distance with those, but be careful if you have braid.. last time I sliced my finger half way open 

Try getting some gulp shrimp (new penny color works best for me) and try to work them slowly through the surf. You will catch all kinds of fun including reds, flounder and whatever else is in the mood!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm a little busy at work right now but I'll chime in later with some advice on surf casting with artificials.


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

Chris V will definitely point you in the right direction. I took his advice on soft plastics and got results the first time out.

On spoons, you should try using something like these casting spoons. They will give you a lot better distance in the surf than the thin stamped metal kind. You can find them at any local tackle shop once you get here. No need to pay shipping for them. 3/4 oz. will go crazy distances on light tackle, or 1+ oz. if you're using a heavier 8-10' surf rod.

Good luck on your upcoming trip!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are tons of different artificials that'll work in the surf but I mostly use swimbait style plastics or curltails. These types give the most vibration and movement vs split tails or "eel" types. Those baits will work too of course but I feel I have a greater range of presentations with the baits I use now. 

My favorites for Flounder and Redfish is no secret as I've shown it in many of my surf fishing reports. I use the 3" Tsunami Swim Shad and prefer it in Pearl White, Gold/Chartreuse and Glow. There are other colors in these baits I've done well with also but these are my favorites. I've used other swim baits and with success as well but I like the hook size and weight used in this particular one. For big Reds, jacks, tarpon, etc. I will go to the 4" and 5" Tsunami, but 3" has very few limits in what it'll catch.

Another couple lures I keep with me are Saltwater Assassin Sea Shad in Silver Mullet, Space Guppy and Bone Diamond. I have been playing with swim baits from Big Hammer lures and so far have been very impressed with their action and durability. More movement than just about any other soft plastic. The "Spotty Special" and "Baitfish" patterns have done well for me in the 3" and 4". Couple these and the Salt Water Assassins with an appropriate sized jig head for the conditions and you're good to go.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I forgot to add that the Unfair lures mentioned earlier are dynamite in the surf. They are a hardbait though, not a soft plastic. The Rip N Slash and the Arrowhead are my favorite two models.


----------



## PittsburghBass (Sep 6, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks to everyone who shared some info. After reading through the forum for a bit it does seem like Chris knows his stuff. When using the Rip-N-Slash, can you work it fast? Or should you use longer pauses to let it suspend? For how much these lures are hyped online, I couldn't really find anything describing how to retrieve them. It says it's for "slow suspending".... What the heck does that mean?


----------



## PittsburghBass (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info Chris! I must have been posting at the same time you were, haha.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I fish the Rip N Slash very aggressively, using a rapid twitch retrieve similar to "walking the dog" with a topwater. I keep the rod slightly side-armed so it stays just subsurface. You can slow it down as well but I do much better if the retrieve is fast.


----------



## PittsburghBass (Sep 6, 2015)

Sounds like a ton of fun! Can't wait to try it out. Seems like the most common lure size in the surf is around 3 inches. I have a Zara Spook and Spook Jr. I was going to bring but the full size Spook is huge. Mainly the reason I never use it for bass fishing. Can you use a bait that's too big in the surf? Do the smaller baits mimic the baitfish better?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I prefer smaller baits day-in and day-out but I also use some very large lures especially if I'm targeting big trout on Alabama beaches or when popping for Jack Crevalle, Sharks and King Mackerel.


----------



## ca14 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Retrieve ?*



engulfed said:


> Chris V will definitely point you in the right direction. I took his advice on soft plastics and got results the first time out.
> 
> On spoons, you should try using something like these casting spoons. They will give you a lot better distance in the surf than the thin stamped metal kind. You can find them at any local tackle shop once you get here. No need to pay shipping for them. 3/4 oz. will go crazy distances on light tackle, or 1+ oz. if you're using a heavier 8-10' surf rod.
> 
> Good luck on your upcoming trip!


 How do you retrieve these casting spoons ? Steady retrieve or lift and let fall. Hop along the bottom ? Thanks


----------



## engulfed (Jun 20, 2015)

ca14 said:


> How do you retrieve these casting spoons ? Steady retrieve or lift and let fall. Hop along the bottom ? Thanks


I think it's best to work them faster than a jig, but a similar motion. More of a sweep of the rod than a twitch, though. Sweep, reel, sweep, reel, etc. After the sweep when you are reeling in the slack the spoon will flutter down like a wounded bait fish and that's when they usually strike. And yes, I do let the jig settle to the bottom first unless I'm catching a bunch of baby sand dollars, sea weed, or if the fish are visibly busting bait on top of the water.


----------



## PittsburghBass (Sep 6, 2015)

Chris V said:


> I forgot to add that the Unfair lures mentioned earlier are dynamite in the surf. They are a hardbait though, not a soft plastic. The Rip N Slash and the Arrowhead are my favorite two models.


Hey Chris - which knot do you use to tie your leader to the Rip N Slash? I just noticed how small the swivel is on it and my 40# fluoro barely fits, haha. Tying a Palomar knot doesn't seem to work so well.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use a loop knot; perfection loop to be specific.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Is it common to use 40# fluorocarbon in the surf?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nlytme said:


> Is it common to use 40# fluorocarbon in the surf?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use 30-40 fluoro often to survive the hordes of ladyfish and bluefish. I prefer 30 but if the choppers are bad, I bump it up with little change in bites.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Chris V said:


> I use 30-40 fluoro often to survive the hordes of ladyfish and bluefish. I prefer 30 but if the choppers are bad, I bump it up with little change in bites.



Thanks for the response. I will take this into consideration when I walk the beach from now on. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nlytme said:


> Thanks for the response. I will take this into consideration when I walk the beach from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah when I'm throwing 10.00-12.00 lures, I want them to come back with me!


----------



## harleytechmike (Jul 2, 2015)

Chris V said:


> There are tons of different artificials that'll work in the surf but I mostly use swimbait style plastics or curltails. These types give the most vibration and movement vs split tails or "eel" types. Those baits will work too of course but I feel I have a greater range of presentations with the baits I use now.
> 
> My favorites for Flounder and Redfish is no secret as I've shown it in many of my surf fishing reports. I use the 3" Tsunami Swim Shad and prefer it in Pearl White, Gold/Chartreuse and Glow. There are other colors in these baits I've done well with also but these are my favorites. I've used other swim baits and with success as well but I like the hook size and weight used in this particular one. For big Reds, jacks, tarpon, etc. I will go to the 4" and 5" Tsunami, but 3" has very few limits in what it'll catch.
> 
> Another couple lures I keep with me are Saltwater Assassin Sea Shad in Silver Mullet, Space Guppy and Bone Diamond. I have been playing with swim baits from Big Hammer lures and so far have been very impressed with their action and durability. More movement than just about any other soft plastic. The "Spotty Special" and "Baitfish" patterns have done well for me in the 3" and 4". Couple these and the Salt Water Assassins with an appropriate sized jig head for the conditions and you're good to go.


Chris,
I'm going to go ahead and say I'm totally ignorant when it comes to using artificial lures. I've only recently gotten into saltwater, mainly shore and piers around the bays and bayous around Fort Walton. Mostly bait on a couple different rigs, cast, and wait for a bite. I bought some of the lures like you've mentioned, tried them a couple times, no luck with them. It's most likely me not casting and retrieving right with them. Been thinking about trying the beaches, after reading your post was thinking about trying the beach with the lures. I have 2 Penn battle 2's with 10lb braid and 20 lb floro, and a 10ft surf rod with I think 30lb braid and 40lb floro. I've only tried the lures on the Penn's. First thing I've noticed is casting distance, I haven't been getting out too far with them, been using 1/8 oz jigheads, should I go a little heavier, especially if I'm going to try the beach? Is that set up good for the beach? I could probably ask a hundred questions but don't want to bore ya here. Thanks for your posts on here, they have been helpful to this newbie.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

harleytechmike said:


> Chris,
> First thing I've noticed is casting distance, I haven't been getting out too far with them, been using 1/8 oz jigheads, should I go a little heavier, especially if I'm going to try the beach? Is that set up good for the beach?


I prefer something more around 1/2 oz. Unless you are fishing flats or sight casting fish, I would go heavier than an 1/8 oz


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use at least a 1/4 oz in the surf and more commonly 3/8-1/2oz.


----------



## harleytechmike (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Trying to learn and try new things, great source of information here.


----------

